# What is a "Slopestyle" bike?



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

So as you all know im looking for a slopestyle/jump bike that isn't a hardtail. After some looking around, some of the best looking slopestyle bikes, weren't even really "slopestyle" bikes. What i mean is, when i look, there are bikes deemed "slopestyle" bikes, and other bikes like xc/all mountain bikes. The deemed "slopestyle" bikes are like the kona bass (still might get one soon) and the haro porter, the corsair konig, and the Intense slopestyle. After looking the coolest bike i saw was a Giant trace made slopestyle. The seat was dropped and it had a burlier fork, and a fox dhx 5.0 air on it, and it looked ready to jump and flip. Upon further investigation i realized that Kurt Sorge's slopestyle bike is an 09 giant trance. After realizing that i looked at all the major bike companies 4-5" travel AM/XC bikes, and imagined a lower seat and some better components on them. The good bikes i found were:

Trek Fuel EX (4")
Trek Remedy (5")
Giant Trance (the toptube is funny on the 2011, but 10 and older look good)
Gary Fisher Roscoe (5" i think)
Marin Mount Vision (5" methinks)

And other technically "All Mountain/Cross Country" bikes? If you drop the seat, add some better components, re-route the brake cables and shifters, changed the wheelset and tires, couldn't most 4-5" travel bikes work as "slopestyle bikes?"
Looking for technical slopestyle designed bikes kinda limits me, but if other bikes, like the Fuel EX (its really pretty) would work, then it really opens up some options.

Bottom line: would you ride a slopestyleized Am/Xc bike? or would you only ride a slopestyle specific bike?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Heres some pics to show what i'm saying

Fuel Ex








Remedy








trance 2011








Trance 2010








Kurt Sorge killing it with the 08 Trance X1


----------



## Ozmanick (Oct 19, 2010)

some freeride bikes can be good slopestyle bikes.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Bottom line: would you ride a slopestyleized Am/Xc bike? or would you only ride a slopestyle specific bike?


I don't know about you, but I ride nowhere as smooth as any of these pros and do not trust a "slopestyleized" XC bike to hold up to the constant cased landings and general hack riding that I do. If you're smooth, go for it.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Those sponsored pros get their frames replaced when they break. They also bottom the hell out of them on most landings. Watching Colorado Crankworx I felt bad for their bikes. You should stick to frames marketed as slopestyle or freeride since they're burlier. My SS bike is a medium Bullit (I normally ride large) with TALAS36 so I can change it's geo for dirt jumping or freeride trails.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

i'm just guessing here...but I think a key point is the head tube angle.
Many XC / AM bikes have a steeper head tube angle...say 68, 69, 70 degrees.
I would guess a true slope style frame is much slacker...65, 66 degrees?
Slacker makes the jumps, drops and "flowy" runs much nicer....
Just my opinion.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

There are many small bikes out there that are really just XC bikes. Sure they'll take a few runs and a few bad hits but they just won't be able to take that abuse day after day.

My all time favorite bike was a 575, but I decided to sell it before it broke. I could feel it flexing and bottoming in ways it shouldn't. I suggest better to get a light big bike (like an Uzzi VP) and make it small.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

haro porter
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Greg-Watts-2010-Haro-Bike-Check,3223/JBrantley,411
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/2010-Haro-Porter,581/sspomer,2


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

I would think something like a Giant Reign X would be more of a slopestyle than a Trance they are more freeride oriented and could take they abuse.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

you guys know that giant actually makes a "slopestyle" version of the reign. its called the SX.

single ring with guide/bash, short range cassette, coil shock, etc. etc. fantastic bike.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Just because Sorge is on a Trance, doesn't mean it's a stock frame. E.g. it may have been adapted for his riding style with any number of modifications. Certainly geometry, maybe tube thickness and design. It could be stock, but as mentioned, pros get new frames whenever they need them. To insinuate that the trail bikes you listed are appropriate for big drops on a regular basis is ludicrous. Dropping the seat doesn't make an XC bike a slopestyle bike.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I think most everyone here is confused on what a true Slopestyle bike is. I think you are all confused due to the way bikes are marketed. You never see bikes like a the transition bottlerocket, Intense Slopestyle, or any other bike people market as slopestyle bikes actually being used in slopestyle competitions these days.

In some cases people just use Hardtails but when they don't they use 3-5" travel bikes with 80-120mm forks. They are low with good standover. they typically have 67-69 degree HA. Think Crankworx. It has some of the biggest drops/jumps offered in a competition. It is a true slopestyle comp. You don't see people riding slack 6-7 inch travel bikes anymore.

Here is a list of true slopestyle bikes

Banshee rampant
Transition double
Kona Bass
Corsair konig
blck mrkt killswitch
specialized SX (not trail)
dobermann le pink
intense trazer (although maybe more 4x)
haro porter
One ghost industries (can't remember the name of it)
Atomlab trailking FS

Pretty much any bike that jumps somewhat like a hardtail but has enough squish to take the edge of harsh landings.

And to the OP, most of the time you see pro's on what look like a companies XC bike but in reality its a custom made frame. I believe cam mccaul's and brandon S's remedies are only 4-5" of travel and have custom really low seat tubes wheras remedies usually have about 6' of travel. On top of this i wouldn't doubt that they are made with stronger tubing.

And like others have mentioned, if they break a frame they will get a new one free. You won't have that luxury. Just buy right the first time and we won't have to hear about how "some company sucks cause their XC frame broke of my janky jumps"


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

climbingbubba said:


> I think most everyone here is confused on what a true Slopestyle bike is. I think you are all confused due to the way bikes are marketed.


very true. if you actually watch a slopestyle competition youl notice actually most everyone has a different bike. some short travel hardtails, some long, some are riding 4-6 inch fs bikes.
i like my porter as it feels more like a mtb when im jumping really fast and its got just enough travel to where im comfortable doing big jumps. id actually be scared like crazy to do what i do but on a 6" bike.maybe thats my bmx backround kicking in though.

my personal definition of a slopestlye bike would have to include: short travel front & rear, slack headtube, short top tube,light enough to comfortably 'flick,... along that line.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

veloreality said:


> very true. if you actually watch a slopestyle competition youl notice actually most everyone has a different bike. some short travel hardtails, some long, some are riding 4-6 inch fs bikes.
> i like my porter as it feels more like a mtb when im jumping really fast and its got just enough travel to where im comfortable doing big jumps. id actually be scared like crazy to do what i do but on a 6" bike.maybe thats my bmx backround kicking in though.
> 
> my personal definition of a slopestlye bike would have to include: short travel front & rear, slack headtube, short top tube,light enough to comfortably 'flick,... along that line.


Also, the bikes will have a lower standover height and the rear triangles are a little more reinforced.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lower travel bike....more for flowing rolling jumps....and able to sprint pedal


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

my old wildcard.. slopestyle/freeride.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice wildcard! i should have added that to my list. I wanted to build one up last year and run it in the 5" travel mode and run a fox float 36 lowered to 5". would have been a killer SS/jump bike.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

not in photo, talas 32, race face atlas bars, chris king wheels. also when im jumping my seat is only up abou 2".


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if you think you are as smooth as a pro and can get as many frames as you need then sure get a xc bike and "slopestyle" it. trek riders are on modified remedy's i think. but there a ton of good dedicated ss bikes out there: specialized sx, transition double, blk mrkt killswitch, haro porter (have fun finding one), jamis parker, banshee rampant, intense tracer, mongoose nuget... the list goes on. point is dont bastardize a xc bike an expect good results.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

kona bass


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

b-kul said:


> haro porter (have fun finding one)


i think most shops just werent able to stock them because theyre such a specialty bike. they were available up untill recent and they were actually on sale. me and a co worker bought one. sometimes you just have to ask


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

veloreality said:


> i think most shops just werent able to stock them because theyre such a specialty bike. they were available up untill recent and they were actually on sale. me and a co worker bought one. sometimes you just have to ask


huh i heard they were a pro issue with only a few available for public sale.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

b-kul said:


> huh i heard they were a pro issue with only a few available for public sale.


from what i understood was they marketed the bike as 'a limited pro edition bike' mostly to hype it up. i may be wrong, but the full 2011 line is currently in stock (all three porter models) and the porter pro is the same as the 2010 model.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I am was kinda confused with what a Slopestyle bike was, and thats why i asked =] thanks for clearing most of this up for me. I will keep trying to get that kona bass i was looking at, but haro porters seem like swell options as well. I dont want this bike to break on my janky jumps.

How would a haro shift be? Theres one in a store about an hour away from me for 600 with the air shock.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

veloreality said:


> from what i understood was they marketed the bike as 'a limited pro edition bike' mostly to hype it up. i may be wrong, but the full 2011 line is currently in stock (all three porter models) and the porter pro is the same as the 2010 model.


oh i see. i was only familiar with the first gen one.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

the haro shift is a very simila frame design as the porter. angles are still very different, headtubes not as slack... actually last year at work we built up a previous years shift xs frame with a 100mm dj fork and it was our grocery getter untill it sold. it was alot of fun to huck around and had similar slopestyle feelings to it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I am was kinda confused with what a Slopestyle bike was, and thats why i asked =] thanks for clearing most of this up for me. I will keep trying to get that kona bass i was looking at, but haro porters seem like swell options as well. I dont want this bike to break on my janky jumps.
> 
> How would a haro shift be? Theres one in a store about an hour away from me for 600 with the air shock.


keep riding the M-1 and save your cash....master the one bike then start looking at other bikes for what your style is going to be.....for your janky jumps the extra travel helps


----------



## Stonebreaker (Oct 11, 2009)

Diamondback Dreamliner. Single speed at that!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorge runs a giant faith if i am not mistaken


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

The Beater said:


> Sorge runs a giant faith if i am not mistaken


He does for big mountain stuff, but when hes doing slopestyle he uses a trance.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Those DB's are good looking. The single speed contrapsion is the chain run through a derailuer and then zip-tied to the frame. Bearclaw did it for the Crankworks SS contest. Might try in on mine someday.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that green db is stupidly awesome.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind that most Slopestyle or 4x type bikes have a lower bottom bracket than most trail or freeride type bikes. This helps with cornering but at the expense of the occasional pedal hit to the ground. It helps if you run shorter cranks but I've always had 175's and learned to live with the problem. My old Blur 4x would hit all the time and my current Intense SS ocasianally.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorge runs either a Faith or a Glory in Follow Me when he's hitting slopestyle jumps. I honestly think it's a matter of personal preference, what bike fits you best onthe terrain you'll be riding. Paul Basagoitia doesn't always use his pro model. Often, he's on a hardtail when the tracks are well manicured SS courses. When it gets rougher, or the drops get bigger, I've seen pics of him on everything up to and including full on FR bikes. 

Moosey, It seems to me that with the riding you've posted at places like Northstar, you'd probably be happier if you had a lighter DH or FR bike. A smaller travel SS bike would probably be just fine for your janky jump sessions, but you'd be left wanting pretty badly if you took it to N* and tried to pound a dh run on it. If I were you, I'd go for a Faith or Glory, build it up with a burly but light-ish single crown and a big coil in back. A do everything ride that still can jump well. 

This is, of course, assuming you're looking for a 'one bike to ride them all' kind of bike, and not looking to get a quiver going.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Specialized sx ftmfw. one1!1! : D


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Moosey said:


> He does for big mountain stuff, but when hes doing slopestyle he uses a trance.


I highly doubt that a professional rider is using a trailbike for SS competitions, but I don't know for sure.

Regardless, even if Jesus himself were riding SS on a huffy with a flat tire and a loose headset, I wouldn't recommend it for you.

Based on other posts, you are still learning and progressing. You need a tough, versatile bike. Not a specific SS bike that has one and only one purpose. Not a trailbike (or slopstylized trailbike) frame that is not designed for the punishment of casing jumps and crashed landings.

If you like Giant, the Reign X is hard to beat for a tough do-anything bike. Like someone else mentioned, I think they have a Reign SX if you really want a shorter, firmer rear end.

Other good options are the transition bottlerocket for a solid all-around ride or a Specialized SX or SX Trail.

Lots of other good options around, these are the first few that come to mind. To answer your first question-what is a slopestyle bike? It is a shorter-travel freeride bike meant for groomed runs, competitions, and may be OK for dual-slalom or 4x racing. The frame, fork, cranks, hadlebars should be able to take a beating (especially if you are still learning). Low standover height for tricks. Between the frame and geometry, it probably won't be great for regular trail riding and if you go to a bike park, it would be best suited to groomed runs rather than the gnarlier stuff.

If all you want to do is jump, and you don't want a mid-long travel freeride bike, maybe consider a hardtail like Specialized P bikes or a voltage.... certainly should be found used for cheaper than a full-sus.

Get yourself a used bike in good condition to learn on. As you progress, you will learn more about what qualities YOU want in a bike rather than just looking at what some professional rider uses.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

NorKal said:


> One thing to keep in mind that most Slopestyle or 4x type bikes have a lower bottom bracket than most trail or freeride type bikes. This helps with cornering but at the expense of the occasional pedal hit to the ground. It helps if you run shorter cranks but I've always had 175's and learned to live with the problem. My old Blur 4x would hit all the time and my current Intense SS ocasianally.


good point.

the porter came with 165mm but i prefer 175mm and have no issues.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

this thread hurts my head... Competition slopestyle bikes are short travel, stiff and flickable bikes. Think of a short travel dj bike. Specialized SX, Transition Double, Norco 4X, Corsair Koenig...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

OffCamber said:


> The single speed contrapsion is the chain run through a derailuer and then zip-tied to the frame. Bearclaw did it for the Crankworks SS contest. Might try in on mine someday.


I don't think the pro's are running ziptied rear der's. The whole point of running a tensioner like that is to allow the rear der to move to compensate for the chain growth.

There are a few companies that make single speed specific tensioners for full suspension bikes like YESS, Rohloff (my favorite but pricey), and even shimano (alfine).

Way lighter and a lot less ghetto than running a modified rear der.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ok. so i talked to eric porter (hes really cool) about his old haro shift. He said that he ran it in crankworx a while back, and its what zink used to ride to. Haros website has it listed ass an xc/am bike though. I may be able to get a shift r3 for 500-600 (theres some at a nearby sports store).Did the shift used to be a ss bike, but get converted to a xc bike? or are they still strong ss-esque frames

http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/XC-Performance-Full-Suspension/17/

heres one i'm looking at.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/736246/

the other issue is that im 6' tall with a fairly long inseam. will a 16" frame be too short? or will this be better?

I will probably do a little trail riding (not very much at all though) some drops and rougher jumps on my ss (maybe ht dj) bike. if i take it to Northstar i will hit the jump park and livewire at most. Does anyone know how strong the shift frame is?

Another cool option (but the one i would want less) is get a norco 4hun dj bike, but heres the kicker: it comes with an old (02-04) marzocchi drop off and a dj fork, so i could put the drop off on my m1 and the dj fork on it. The drop off fork is pretty busted up, but the guys says he just had it rebuild, so everything is running perfect.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Ok. so i talked to eric porter (hes really cool) about his old haro shift. He said that he ran it in crankworx a while back, and its what zink used to ride to. Haros website has it listed ass an xc/am bike though. I may be able to get a shift r3 for 500-600 (theres some at a nearby sports store).Did the shift used to be a ss bike, but get converted to a xc bike? or are they still strong ss-esque frames
> 
> http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/XC-Performance-Full-Suspension/17/
> 
> ...


Save your money. You do not want to buy that.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

moosey it seems like u dnt no what u want at all and i wouldnt buy either bikes thst haro on the website looks a dedicated xc bike jus save ur money and keep ur m1 theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/736246/

^That thing is a serious turd.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Berkley said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/736246/
> 
> ^That thing is a serious turd.


Did you notice the drive train? I wonder how much travel you get before the chain snaps.

That's Pinkbike in a nutshell right there.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if you are serous about getting a short travel ss bike cheap get a parker at jenson for closeout and single speed it. that would be bad ass.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Moosey said:


> the other issue is that im 6' tall with a fairly long inseam. will a 16" frame be too short? or will this be better?


For a dj/ ss bike, don't worry about seat tube length. Look at top tube length to see if it'll fit you. You can always throw a 410mm post in it if you want to sit and pedal.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

DJ Giggity said:


> Did you notice the drive train? I wonder how much travel you get before the chain snaps.
> 
> That's Pinkbike in a nutshell right there.


pump the shock up to 300psi and run it till it blows


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

heres a very cool link
http://blogs.bikemag.com/news/an-inside-look-at-the-crankworx-pros-slopestyle-bikes/
slopestlye has so many revolutionary trates to it as far as components and set ups. so awesome!


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm just gonna jump in here and endorse the idea of not buying either of those haros, or any of those treks and giants in your first post. with that said, i have seen some remedys that guys have set up as ss/am rigs and they ride and jump quite nice. but it sounds like you want something for slopestyle before a trail bike. 

i would highly recommend saving your money up and buying something that needs no mods and you wont have to worry about being laughed at cruising around on a ghetto rigged cross-slopestyle-country frankencycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> I don't think the pro's are running ziptied rear der's. The whole point of running a tensioner like that is to allow the rear der to move to compensate for the chain growth.
> 
> There are a few companies that make single speed specific tensioners for full suspension bikes like YESS, Rohloff (my favorite but pricey), and even shimano (alfine).
> 
> Way lighter and a lot less ghetto than running a modified rear der.


I thought it was odd myself but have a look.
http://video.mpora.com/watch/zgB1WIbEl/


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

How about a Rocky Mountain Slopestyle Slayer? 

You would have to upgrade the fork, the rear shock and maybe the wheels. It's pretty stout but lighter than a DH/FR .


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

kona bass a single speed slope style with customizable chainstay/wheel base. made for dj, park and drop offs. trying to build one myself. actualluy this bike design came from a dual slalom


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

wow, berrecloth made watts sound like a retard bike check wise. he knows what hes riding.

also:
haro porter comp sells for 1300
http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/Freestyle-MTB/24/


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

also, i rode the black market killswitch and i wanna get one so bad!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

andrewschramm said:


> i would highly recommend saving your money up and buying something that needs no mods and you wont have to worry about being laughed at cruising around on a ghetto rigged cross-slopestyle-country frankencycle. :thumbsup:


^^ this.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

The new DMR bolt frame for slopestyle. 125mm rear travel. om nom nom







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

wow thats looking nice. 

how are jamis parkers?


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Moosey said:


> wow thats looking nice.
> 
> how are jamis parkers?


meh at best. 
I know others will probably violently disagree, but I just can't get behind 1) their tubing and welds, and 2) their suspension designs. Their linkages are just sub-par in my book, and that translates directly into the bike's performance. If you're really looking for a dj or park bike that has rear suspension, save up and get a Bass.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Kona bass is definately my favorite bike i've seen so far.

how bout something like this

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47368

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58544

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41856

I will still try to get a used bass soon, but i never heard of these people so i'm just curious about their frames.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

what do you all think about this frame.

"custom rocky mountain switch tons and tons of stand over no problem tail wiping this bike
super light weight weighs in at 6.5 lbs with shock this bike is really good for
slopestyle light free ride 4x and this bike just rips the trails
fresh pain black crinkle paint really heard to scratch or nick

comes with dhx mini coil shock"









looks really cool IMO


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

There is an incredible amount of fail in this thread.


And no. That Switch is stupid and the geometry is a joke.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

That switch frame is about 9 pounds without shock. I don't know how the guy is saying it's 6.5 with a "mini" dhx. 

He took a bike designed for big hits and fr and threw on a short travel fork and a shorter shock. Look at the bb height, those pedals a darn near clipping the ground and there isn't even a rider on it to preload the suspension. 

Don't buy that bike. If you want a real "slopestyle" bike then save up and buy one when you have real money and not $600. I'm sorry dude, but trying to cobble together a slopestyle bike from a FR or XC bike is in no way a good idea. Kinda like trying to modify a Toyota Camry for baja racing or a F350 to race F1. It might seem cool but in the end you're going to not like the end result.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

GT just came out with a SS type bike. 
http://www.gtbicycles.com/bikes/mountain/freeride/2011-distortion-2-0-gray


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Why exactly do you want a slopestyle bike again? From the pics I've seen you post, you are nowhere near the level of riding true slopestyle stunts. And if you're budget really is under $1k, I'd recommend either
a) Keep your M1, save your money, and practice. Find (or build) some big bike friendly dirt jumps. You are just getting started so you can progress a lot.. the question is which direction will you go toward? Dirt jumps? DH racing? Freeride? You gotta figure that out before you drop a lot of $$ on a slopestyle bike only to find out you really want to race DH. 

b) Get either a dj or freeride hardtail (used to save $) depending on whether you're gonna keep hitting sketchy ass drops or start building clean dirt jumps. Either way, your riding is going to improve a lot and you don't have to spend much. A local mountain had a hardtail category in a DH race earlier this year and some of those guys were killing it. There have been various threads posted on here over the years regarding freeride hardtails, look them up for ideas.

Oh, and never choose your bike based on what pros ride. They get paid to ride whatever they're on and having a frame that lasts less than a season isn't a problem.

Edit: About Jamis bikes.. just don't do it :nono: There are numerous cases of the parkers breaking and every BAM I've personally seen has broken (broke two frames myself)


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I agree with this guy^^^^^^^^


Slopestyle bikes are pretty specific to a very tiny amount of riding. Buying one will limit you to mansized jumps, hucks, and high fiving girls in bikinis in the middle of pulling backflips. Are you ready for all that at this point?

If you want to ride dh, keep the M1. if you want something that is a bit more capable than just going down hill then get a so-called "trail bike." You can get a trail bike with 130mm of travel front and rear and pretty aggro geometry for most of everything you'll ride. 

If you want to go crazy fast on climbs and race people, get a dedicated xc bike. But please oh please, don't buy a bike that is intended for one purpose and try to hang some different parts on it to call it something that it isn't and never will be. 

Or you could do what a lot of people do on here and not listen and then learn the lesson the hard way when you do something stupid.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Moosey said:


> what do you all think about this frame.
> 
> "custom rocky mountain switch tons and tons of stand over no problem tail wiping this bike
> super light weight weighs in at 6.5 lbs with shock this bike is really good for
> ...


OK, Bullwinkle.... seriously.

That ad is ridiculous.... when I read it, all it says is .....blah, blah, buy my janky old bike, blah, blah....

This thread really belongs on pinkbike. I am afraid your approach is just really annoying. You have been given solid advice on several types of bikes, along with specific models to meet your needs. Buy a FR bike, buy a SS bike, or buy a DJ bike; this is not rocket science. This nonsense of posting these pictures and ads of crappy builds is getting old.

The only thing I can gather is that you want a bike with no front brake and a slammed seat because you think that is your ticket to coolness or better riding or whatever.

So seriously, let this thread die the death it deserves. Spend some time saving your money and working on your skills. You have been given good advice and good answers to your questions. Judging by your posts, you are not listening..... How can we take this seriously? I think I am really seeing why your posts turn into trainwrecks..... janky jumps, strawberry shortcake bikes, helmet-less jumpers, etc, etc. I mean, seriously, we all visit this site to waste a little time, enjoy our hobby, or learn a little something, but your posts just seem like nonsense.... they make me crabby (in case you haven't noticed). I have tried to ignore the nonsense in this thread, but I just can't anymore:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> OK, Bullwinkle.... seriously.
> 
> That ad is ridiculous.... when I read it, all it says is .....blah, blah, buy my janky old bike, blah, blah....
> 
> ...


what i just read is:

If you have a question that you aren't sure about and would like a knowledgable answer before you spend some money, please ask it on pinkbike because i would rather be spending my time not helping out new/fellow riders.

What makes this question belong on pinkbike? I would never have gotten near the help on there i did on here. Thanks to this thread i know not to get a switch, which a couple hours ago looked like a real option to me.

I have been reading advice and listening to it. i stay away from jamises, and the two bikes i'm actually kinda serious about getting are a kona bass, or maybe a haro porter. the others are just questions beceause i am not knowledgable at this stuff yet to know if a bike will be good for me or not, so i was hoping for a little help from a mostly friendly and good community, but if you think pinkbike would be the place to ask questions that i really need help with, then ok mr grumpy gills.

btw i want a slopestyle bike because i like full suspension bikes, and want a light bike that can jump easily, and take abuse, and from what i've read slopestyle bikes are build for that. im going to build a 6'+ wooden roll in in my backyard, and hopefully some 4'+ wooden jumps too. If i could choose a career path in Mountain biking, i would be in the slopestyle area.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Moosey said:


> ...i like full suspension bikes, and want a light bike that can jump easily, and take abuse


Unfortunately for you it's an unavoidable fact that:

strength + lightness = cash

You can choose either of the two to get cheap but it'll will always be at the expense of the other.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

I think for it's purpose and intent by the original poster was that to clarify what an SS should be. Since companies have a certain intended purpose bike on each on their line up. The thread is just a vague question on which should an SS be should be, and not asking for a "what SS bike should I get". On that note, people should not really focus on most of the pro riders equipment and gear, since they can get away with their setups and not to totally focus if it's up to the challenge. Sponsorship is a bummer to us mortal folks...Then again I'm reaching for my 5,6,7....deer! cheers!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I have been reading advice and listening to it. i stay away from jamises, and the two bikes i'm actually kinda serious about getting are a kona bass, or maybe a haro porter.


OK, then what you need to understand is that to all these wonderful people (many more knowledgeable than me) offering advice, that last post with that miserable excuse for a bike is like a slap in the face. Just like a few posts back when you showed some clapped-out haro shift.

*If you are given a list of bikes (from this thread) and you go outside of that list and search for some piece of crap on pinkbike, how is that supposed to come off like you are actually listening to the answers to your questions?*

If you are really ready to listen to advice, then listen to this: do not search for any used dual suspension bike on pinkbike ads in the $500 range..... just don't.... especially if it has been "heavily modified" to be "totally awesome for jumping". Not even just for snickers 'n' giggles. And if you do anyway ('cause you will, right?) please don't come back to mtbr posting a link to whatever turd you find asking us if it would be a good slopestyle bike, because it won't.

I know you don't want to hear this, but if money is tight, you are much better off buying a hardtail dirt jumper in decent shape rather than a clapped out dual suspension that someone is trying to pass off as a "customized slopestyle bike" in their pinkbike ad. Stop shopping for someone else's problems!

If money is not tight, or if you are willing to be patient and save a while, shop carefully and search for bikes that are being recommended to you. A legit SS bike is a competition rig, like an XC racer or a DH racer. It is probably not going to be found very cheap and still be in good condition. It is not some horrible franken-bike that somebody is trying to unload on an internet ad.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> OK, then what you need to understand is that to all these wonderful people (many more knowledgeable than me) offering advice, that last post with that miserable excuse for a bike is like a slap in the face.


Ha. It's kind of like shooting yourself in the foot an hour after finishing a hunter's safety course. Stop it, Moosey.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> If you are really ready to listen to advice, then listen to this: do not search for any used dual suspension bike on pinkbike ads in the $500 range..... just don't.... especially if it has been "heavily modified" to be "totally awesome for jumping". Not even just for snickers 'n' giggles. And if you do anyway ('cause you will, right?) please don't come back to mtbr posting a link to whatever turd you find asking us if it would be a good slopestyle bike, because it won't.


Dude if people actually followed good advice around here this would be boring. Not following advice gives us threads like the classic "Yellow Catepult Equator" thread! 

I say let Moosey do what ever he wants and in about two weeks we'll have a "Janky jumps fell over/broke my pinkbike-bike" thread.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

heres updated shots of mine
27.5's not bad considering the porter in the backround is 32.5 


more photos here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/sets/72157625427604802/with/5186471666/


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> OK, then what you need to understand is that to all these wonderful people (many more knowledgeable than me) offering advice, that last post with that miserable excuse for a bike is like a slap in the face. Just like a few posts back when you showed some clapped-out haro shift.
> 
> *If you are given a list of bikes (from this thread) and you go outside of that list and search for some piece of crap on pinkbike, how is that supposed to come off like you are actually listening to the answers to your questions?*
> 
> ...


Great post! Should be a sticky in.....well, every forum.


----------



## Morpheus Bikes (Sep 12, 2018)

I got this slopestyle bike from Morpheus Bikes. You can see the picture and the specs in this link: https://www.morpheusbikes.com/product-page/vslope-standard-build-black-ano

The Vslope
A dedicated slopestyle frame designed with input from some of the best slopestyle riders in the world. The V-Slope has the lowest standover height and shortest chainstays available. The progressive suspension will soak up the harshest landings without compromising that all-important pop off the lip. FMB Tour proven, the V-Slope is in a class of it's own whether you're turning up the (slope)style or going huge at your local dirt jumps...

Specs
Fork: Manitou Cicus Comp

Shock: FOX Float CTD Evo Cusom Tune

Headset: CaneCreek 10

Brakes: AVID DB3 with 160mm G2 rotor

Cranks: RaceFace Chester 170mm

Chainring: RaceFace Single NW 32T

Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-Type

Cassette: 13T Sproket

Wheelset: Spank Subrosa 30

Tires: Schwalbe TableTop

Stem: RaceFace Respond 45mm

Handlebars: RaceFace Respond 1 1/2" rise

Grips: RaceFace Half Nelson

Seatpost: RaceFace Ride

Saddle: SDG Apollo

Pedals: not included


----------

